# Questions about new labs



## thumper54 (Sep 2, 2013)

I do not understand how the labs are supposed to work now. I am on PTU and it has been reduced, but is it not enough or do I need to go off? Is it true that quitting cold turkey could cause hyper to return? I don't have a follow up appointment until Jan....

Oct 9, 2013 PTU dosage of 300mg daily (split in 2)

TSH <0.01 (0.27-4.2) ranges are the same for all dates

FT4 3.4 (0.7-1.7)

Nov 4, 2013 TPO <28 (0-60) PTU reduced to 150mg daily

TSH 6.71 TSI 100 (<=122)

FT4 0.8

Nov 27, 2013

TSH 15.10

FT4 0.8

FT3 2.2 (range 2.3-4.2)

I don't feel hypo yet and the sweating is probably the worst of the hyper symptoms I have right now. My teeth hurt, my gums are receding and bleeding a lot, my skin is dry on my hands, but my nails are still growing. There is less hair loss, but there isn't much more to eliminate...Weight wise, I've gained 5 lbs without trying or changing anything. Headaches have returned to almost daily.

Do I just need to be patient on this dose? Or do I need to reduce it again? Or stop it completely? (The TSI has never been taken before so I don't know if it is going up or going down or even how quickly that may change, but if I understand right, it is the cause of the hyper). Any insight is most welcome. Thank you.


----------



## thumper54 (Sep 2, 2013)

Well I guess nobody has an idea about this.... But just in case it matters to anyone else, I got a call from my endo's office to reduce the PTU again to only 50mg daily and have blood levels taken again in a month.


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry you are not feeling well. In my opinion you are definetley hypo and your meds should be taking less than 50mg. The antibodies do mean that you are hyper. What other tests have you had run. I would probably find a new doctor I don't think your being treated properly or call them immediately and insist on getting in sooner than Jan. I have Graves and was pushed into hypo, it looks like that's happened here.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. Sorry we missed your original post.

I'm glad the doctor reduced your PTU. I'm concerned about your teeth and gums, though...have you seen a dentist about it yet? If so, what did they say? Are you producing enough saliva? If not, that can become a huge problem for your dental health.

:hugs:


----------



## kathlav (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi thumper54,

I also have Graves and also get problems with my teeth and gums......my teeth are normally very good and am quite proud that at the age of 44 years I have only one small filing, but when hyper I tend to clench my teeth a lot (not grind).The clenching lead to quite bad headaches, and it took a while before I realised I was even doing it.

I have found that my gums recede and my teeth hurt, also notice a strange metallic taste in my mouth...recently I tried a new sensitive toothpaste, but I think it made things worse (sodium hydrogen carbonate does not agree with my gums). In the end the only thing that helped was rinsing with salty water several times a day and laying off the chocolate which when on a hyper sweet crave is quite difficult.

I do hope you start feeling better soon, on your new dose and hopefully the sweating will reduce


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Sorry thumper didn't see this.

Your labs look hypo at this time. Talk to your doctor about a dose reduction or putting you on "block and replace". We want to stay in the 50% to 75% of range. Free T4 should be between 1.05 and 1.37 and Free T3 should be 3.25-3.72. That's also in a perfect world. I didn't feel hypo either until it hit me like a brick. I was in so much pain radiating down my neck into both hands, it took all I had just to cope.

From what I have read, ATD's need to be taken for 18 months or longer to achieve successful remission. So best not to stop, harder to start over.


----------



## thumper54 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you for responding. I have what is called "ropey" saliva, but they never said it was insufficient, so I don't really know the answer to that. My dad had terrible gums that receded and eventually had dentures by my age (59), but I can't even have those because of some kind of growths inside my mouth - so they told me - therefore I try to take good care of my mouth, but seriously nothing seems to have made a difference yet. I have struggles with receding gums for at lease 30 years. The teeth themselves are strong. I read that in the last couple of years they have found that gum disease is an autoimmune problem. Even if it is, what can be done about it?


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

This could also be caused by dry mouth. Certain medications like antidepresents cause dry mouth. Sometimes a ph or bacterial imbalance. Dip your tooth brush in white vinegar and brush your teeth. Careful not to get any on your tongue cause its nasty. The friendly bacteria from the vinegar should help. Have you checked into whether you could also have candida? Google "oil pulling". Its amazing and could also help but its a pain.


----------

